# 2006 Trek 5000



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

The 2006 Trek website is up and it seems there's a new Trek 5000. TCT Carbon? What's that? And it seems to be imported, not US made. Either way, hovering around $2K, it seems like a good intro to carbon Treks.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

it's just a more entry-level formulation of carbon used by trek. its like alpha aluminum vs. ZR9000. trek plans to make more "entry level" carbon bikes, and TCT carbon is the material they intend to use.the 05 5000 was with OCLV 120. the new 5200 will be closer to the old 5000.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

The 5000 is not intended to be 'entry level carbon'. True, it does fill a price point gap, but the design of the frame is still done at Trek in Waterloo, but the construction of the frame is not OCLV, ie, not made in Waterloo. The frame is made overseas, then returns to the assembly factory in Wisconsin for final build up. The testing standards are the the same as any OCLV bike, so it's not like this bike is cutting corners in terms of quality. In order to meet demand for a cheaper carbon bike, the construction had to be taken overseas.


----------

